

Product. Conversion. Scale - c_t_montgomery
http://www.stubbleblog.com/index.php/2011/09/product-conversion-scale/

======
rabble
Remember that Tony's doing this stuff in <http://Lift.do> out of Obvious. He's
to polite to mention it in the post, so i figured i'd mention it here.

------
danmil
Like the idea of focus on a single core progression for a startup. Very much
like the list of Gotchas and Edge Cases. My favorite:

>5\. Getting Test Users. I often hear people rationalize a PR push as the only
way they can get enough users to test product market fit. ... The solution
isn’t PR, it’s go to some events and make some friends in that market.

"Go to some events, make some friends."

------
kareemm
This is the single best _concise_ description of the steps to grow a startup.
Nice job, Tony.

Only one thing to add. As my co-founder put it...

"The one thing missing is to get basic validation before coding via mockups. I
think that's super key especially for devs who are looking for any excuse to
avoid taking to potential customers and to get on with coding."

~~~
tonystubblebine
That's a good point. I wish there was a little bit more talk in lean about
validating before coding. I don't think Customer Development and MVP covers
the range of things people do here.

~~~
chrisabruce
This book: <http://www.runningleanhq.com/> called Running Lean is a concise
how-to for Lean Srartups. I think it is the only book that gives you real
specifics.

------
chrisabruce
This title should be changed to "Lean Startup Distilled". Direct and to the
point about being Lean.

~~~
tonystubblebine
I'm glad you got that. I cut out a part about how this approach explains why
Lean is called Lean. It doesn't mean cheap, it means spend your money and time
efficiently.

------
benwerd
Another clear, incisive article from Tony. Everyone's subscribed to him
already, right?

~~~
tonystubblebine
Thanks Ben!

